# avoiding the mosquitoes



## campingforfun

While it is true that mosquitoes are an enormous bother when camping, here are a few points to help keep them under control.

1. going in and out of your tent or trailer regular just lets them in - they attach themselves to your clothes and come in on your person

Try to limit opening and closing the tent and trailer doors at night.

2. sleeping near a standing body of water will produce mosquitoes

Do not choose a campsite near swamps or small bodies of water that are or can easily become stagnant.

3. having toys like rubber tires for swings and other items that collect water on your campsite only encourages the reproduction of mosquitoes

Empty all basins, toys, crevices and anything that can collect water around your campsite. Even if mosquitoes are a given, don't help them to reproduce.


----------



## antigua

Avoid eating bananas. Apparntly they like that. Where light cloting at night as well. They are attracted to dark clothing. Lighting, Try to use LED lights. Apparntly they cant see LED light.


----------



## glfortner

We have found the citronella candles somewhat helpful-if you are sitting close to the candle. I hadn't heard that about the bananas-interesting. We always have bananas with us. The LED lights is a good tip too-thanks!


----------



## campingforfun

hmmm, now that is very interesting about the bananas. I couldn't even imagine us not having bananas so I don't know what to do about that.

Dumb question but - do they live on the bananas like fruit flies or does the scent of eating the bananas attract the mosquitoes?


----------



## antigua

From what I understand there is a scent that comes off you after you have eaten one that attracts them. The on going gag when ever we go caming with friends is to give someone nearby a banana to keep them away from you.


----------



## Dash D

Ha, never heard of such. I will be trying this out next trip. :rotflmao1:



antigua said:


> From what I understand there is a sent that comes off you after you have eaten one that attracts them. The on going gag when ever we go caming with friends is to give someone nearby a banana to keep them away from you.


----------



## mailfire99

I have heard from other campers that avon skin so soft bath oil with rubbing alcohol (half in half) works very well. Havent ever tried it though


----------



## antigua

Actuall your right. The Avon Skin so soft by itself works just fine but I never heard of mixing it with rubbing alcohol. I need to check that out. I would think that the rubbing alcohol would evaporate to quick.


----------



## antigua

I found a few more in a book I have that you may want to try.
- They dislike the smell of oranges. Cut an orange and rub it on any exposed areas. I'd think that would be sticky but hey, during desprate times we tend to do desprate things.
-If you know what pennyroyal is apparently rubbing that on your skin works as well
-Avoid wearing clothing that is damp or coloured blue. They say mosquitoes love damp or blue clothing.
- This doesn't really apply to camping but planting the herb tansy, or basil in sunny spots near your doors, mosquitoes are repelled by the smell.
- This doesn't really apply either but a good tip. To keep the mosquitoes from breeding in your rain barrel, pour a little cooking oil on the surface of the water.

That's all I got. All this I found in a book called "Haley's Handy Hints" The book has a whole section that just deals with all kinds of insect pests from ants to tent caterpillers.

As for the LED lights, I've read and I don't remeber where, the LED lights are in a light spectrum that mosquitoes are unable to see. 

Have I mentioned that I really hate mosquitoes? 

I hope some of you find this helpful.


----------



## ctfortner

These are all very interesting. I am wondering why we have 3000 cans of skeeter dope in the cabinet, when we could do this other stuff much cheaper. Great stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiteri

I have been looking into the "Buzz Off" clothes too with the mosquito repellent build into the clothes, but again... I would like a review from someone who has used it before I commit to the big $$$$$$ that they cost.


----------



## bill0830

Try camping near the Mississippi River (around Vicksburg, MS). They are so thick there that at night the sides of the campers turn black and that is not around a light, but just the side of campers. Around the lights, they are so thick swarming that the lights are actually dimmed. The skin so soft does work. I HATE them dang blood suckers. A blow touch works great, but I wouldn't recommend using it around the camp. :scratchhead::bang::rotflmao1:


----------



## jetpilot

*Camp Lanterns*

To control skeeters we have a couple of electric bug zappers that we hang in camp during the evening. They operate off a small generator. Also I have several coal oil lanterns that I fill with Citronella lamp oil. This can be purchased at Wallmart. A little oil will burn a long time. We place them around the camp. I have friends that use tiki torches to using the same oil. Works great. I think the oil lanterns are less likely to cause a fire.:thumbup1


----------



## Shadow

I just use 100% DEET spray. I spray it on the brim of my hat, the collar and cuffs of my shirt, waistline, and legs. Rarely am "bugged" by mosquitoes.


----------



## dogbone

All you hafta do is bring me with you. Trust me they won't bother anyone else.:rotflmao1:
I built a bat hotel at our seasonal site. It's about 200' away from the trailer. It seems to work pretty good. It takes care of the gnats and may fly's as well.
I have used the candles and zappers. I found if you place both between where the bugs are coming from and the trailer, they seem to work better.
Avon Skin So Soft does work well. I used it when working on bridges in some pretty funky places. I gave it to my crew to use also.
I also hung a Colman lantern, from a tree, away from the campsite. It drew the bugs away from the site, with the light and heat. The worst part was putting it out when going to bed. I didn't want to leave it lite all night. Draw straws to see who puts it out.
I also spread Diazinon on the ground at my site. It keeps the ants away and I believe skeeters too. They might have took it off the market. It was made by Ortho.
I also heard of spraying lemon juice around the site. Mix it with water and spray away. Haven't tried it yet. I was told they don't like the smell.


----------



## edwinjd

antigua said:


> They are attracted to dark clothing. Lighting, Try to use LED lights. Apparntly they cant see LED light.


This is quite interesting, antigua. I've always been told the opposite: bright clothing makes you more susceptible to mosquito and bug bites. Was told before that the reason behind this is that many of the bright clothing may appear to look pretty much the same way as the flora around, which is why they will tend to go near you. At least that's what I was told before.


----------



## Shadow

I know that BEES will go after people with dark colored clothing, especially brown or black, since they think you are a bear, one of their natural enemies. 

This is one of the reasons bee keeper outfits are usually white or yellow.


----------



## garmp

I recently heard that you should spray Listerine around the area to repel mosquitoes. The good old fashion kind, not flavored. Haven't tried yet though.


----------



## bttravel

Just a thought on the LED light thing. LED lights are generally in same light range as the sun. 5000 - 6000K. Probably same reason you don't see many of them in the daytime, unless you're walking through the woods or jungle.:icon_smile_sun:


----------



## dogbone

edwinjd said:


> This is quite interesting, antigua. I've always been told the opposite: bright clothing makes you more susceptible to mosquito and bug bites. Was told before that the reason behind this is that many of the bright clothing may appear to look pretty much the same way as the flora around, which is why they will tend to go near you. At least that's what I was told before.


That is what I was told too. I try to stay away from yellow. Learn something new every day.


----------



## vfourmax

Using a fan blowing across you and your sitting area will also help reduce dealing with the little suckers. They do not do well trying to fly in the breeze the fan produces.


----------



## robin_nguyen

There is some camping-equipment-list to help you avoid the mosquito. I like the sleeping bag. You can select the one.

Source: Campingheavens


----------



## carol palmer

Avoid chemical repellents, stick to fan


----------



## Actadh

Only thing that works for me is spraying myself with Deep Woods Off, which helps when I am moving around plus I use a Thermacell repellent where I sit for any length of time as it makes a 15'x15' mosquito free zone. Going to try spraying Permathrin on my clothes and fabric camp equipment.


----------



## Two Tired Teachers

I read something recently that said your blood type may determine how attracted mosquitoes are to you. The most popular type for those little blood suckers is O- which is, of course, my type.


----------



## Paul Jones

Here are some tricks: Campsite Mosquito Control: How to Stay Itch-Free
tow truck st louis


----------



## robin_nguyen

we have several ways to avoid mosquitos. But I recommend you several inform with this site GoRoam Outdoors Single Parachute Camping Hammock with Mosquito Net. Please


----------



## Babstreefern

I remember driving up to the highlands of Scotland one summer. Haven't got mosquitoes, but do have midges, which are not as big, but a real nuisance. No matter what we used, it didn't work. So we got into our small boat and rowed out to the middle of Loch Ness. Midges gone. At least we didn't see Nessie, but would have preferred it to the midges


----------



## frankgibbons

campingforfun said:


> While it is true that mosquitoes are an enormous bother when camping, here are a few points to help keep them under control.
> 
> 1. going in and out of your tent or trailer regular just lets them in - they attach themselves to your clothes and come in on your person
> 
> Try to limit opening and closing the tent and trailer doors at night.
> 
> 2. sleeping near a standing body of water will produce mosquitoes
> 
> Do not choose a campsite near swamps or small bodies of water that are or can easily become stagnant.
> 
> 3. having toys like rubber tires for swings and other items that collect water on your campsite only encourages the reproduction of mosquitoes
> 
> Empty all basins, toys, crevices, and anything that can collect water around your campsite. Even if mosquitoes are a given, don't help them to reproduce.


Great tips. I would like to add using a smoke-free mosquito coils in the RV.


----------



## dangeun

Use incense or use mosquito coil but keep on watch over its flame to ensure safety and prevent fire incidents. I don't think eating certain foods could make one susceptible to mosquitoes but the smell of our sweats or colognes could attract more mosquitoes.


----------



## kylesos9

From what I apprehend there's a scent that comes off you after you've got eaten one that attracts them with best family camping tent. The on going gag when ever we pass caming with friends is to provide a person nearby a banana to preserve them far from you.


----------



## coveterh

Mosquitos love following me. Lol. I always have a OFF! Deep Woods Dry Aerosol spray around me when I am outdoors.


----------

